# Looking for partners



## satbetting (Nov 1, 2021)

I am looking for partner who can provide accounts. I prefer UK accounts from biggest UK sites, but from another EU countries may work also
What i can provide :
 I have equipment for satellite delay betting. 
So if you are interested you can contact me here or my https://t.me/Mikidelay


----------



## Endurio (Nov 9, 2021)

Hello man, i write to you in PM.


----------

